# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: What is a Buddy List??

## hcjilson

The Optiboard experience produces friendships.The new board contains a very useful feature that will keep track of your friends.Its called the *Buddy List* and it can be accessed at the bottom of any post.You will notice a series of buttons at the bottom of each post.If you click the button marked Buddy, the program will automatically add the person who posted to your buddy list.
If you visit your "My vB Home", you will be notified which of your buddies are on line at the time.By clicking on "edit buddy list" you can add or delete names.You may send your buddy(ies) a private message by clicking on their name (s) on the buddy list.The advantages of this feature are that you can talk about someone behind their back :p :p (just like the former moderators corner) or you can make comments inappropriate to the thread at hand.Sometimes it will be faster than waiting for comments to appear in the thread.The nice thing about this feature is that you are notified when you have a message.

Next to the "edit buddy list" button, there is one marked "ignore" No one has actually used this yet but I am sure someday, at some time, someone will use it.If you place someone on *This* list, the program will ignore ALL posts from this individual.For Example: If I were on YOUR ignore list.....you wouldn't be reading this!:D

----------

